

Smashicons freebie – 500 CC licenced icons - notum
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2015/07/03/freebie-smashicons-icon-set/

======
Toolda
Also see Website: [http://toolda.com/powerpoint-keynote-
icons.html](http://toolda.com/powerpoint-keynote-icons.html)

